# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как отключить клавиатурный перехватчик, который установлен до меня?

## CobraMS

Народ! На рабочем компе установили клавиатурный перехватчик. Знаю, что он установлен, но не знаю какая именно программа. Подскажите, можно ли разом перекрыть кислород подобным программам?

----------


## Dude

чаще всего ставят KGB Spy..посмотри, мож она

----------

